# My puppy is suddenly being aggressive with me



## Kcarter (Jul 31, 2012)

My female puppy,Layla, is a Lab/ Rotti Mix and a little over 4 months old. We have her pretty well trained for a puppy, she knows sit, stay, come, down, and she loves her crate. We have been doing puppy training classes for the last 5 weeks, and are big on positive reinforcement. It is just me and my boyfriend, and because I work from home I am the one to feed her, walk her, play with her, and train her. In the last 10 days (just about the time we have started to take her on walks in the park) she has begun to nip at me more, only it seems more like biting as she goes to put her entire mouth around my ankle and arms. Her razor sharp puppy teeth are only getting sharper and I have tried everything from:

1. Yelping and turning away to ignore her (only now I can't because the nipping hurts too much to ignore...)
2. Spray bottle
3. Coins in a metal can
4. Leaving the room
5. Saying no, in a firm voice and looking her in the eyes

When she does it on a leash I can hold her an arms length away and when we are inside the house, I can barely get away in time before she literally nips my behind. I thought maybe she saw me as a litter mate rather than the leader, but I just don't get that feeling. She seems to listen to me for the most part, but when I say "no bite" or "bad dog" it just annoys her and she barks at me. 

I so desperately need advice, she is only going to get bigger and her mouth stronger


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

She might just be going through a teething stage. Give her something appropriate to chew and see if that solves it. Either way I'd teach bite inhibition. One thing I've heard of that works is that you put frozen butter on your hands so they lock instead of bite and learn hands are special and not for biting.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

From what I understand, Labs tend to be mouthy anyway. I agree with trying to redirect her onto something more appropriate like a valuable toy.


----------



## Kcarter (Jul 31, 2012)

I try to redirect her attention with chew toys all the time, and they use to work, but not anymore. I don't believe it's teething, because she did a lot of that a month ago and right now it appears all of her baby teeth have grown in. She bites at really random moments, like when we are walking upstairs, or if we are coming inside, or if we're on walks. She'll lunge at me and I'll be able to catch her by her collar and straighten my arms out. She'll try to do this until she either makes contact with some sort of body part or until something else catches her attention and she turns away. I'll try to make her sit when she does this, but it's like all of the commands she has learned flies out the window.

I always make sure that I walk in front of her when we enter/exit the house, and I make her sit and stay at entrances/exits around the house, and she does it all very well.

I have her on a regular schedule for meals and walks. I take her on 45 min - 1 hour walks first thing in the morning and again in the afternoon. I work on training in the yard during the day, I make sure not leave her alone for more than 2 hours when I am working. I take her on car rides, to the woods (which is her favorite) and she seems genuinely happy. It's like a light switch gets flicked and she wants to just attack my body.

Could there be another reason other than "teething" that she is doing this? I need to fix this bad habit, because my skin can't take the scratch marks her teeth make.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Try reading "The Bite Stops Here". It's a sticky at the top of this forum. 

I think she needs to learn to respect you try googling NILF. It's the nothing in life is free method. Some people swear by it, we never tried it though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

boxerlover876 said:


> Try reading "The Bite Stops Here". It's a sticky at the top of this forum.
> 
> I think she needs to learn to respect you try googling NILF. It's the nothing in life is free method. Some people swear by it, we never tried it though.


NILIF is great! I used it amongst other training for a puppy who used to charge at me growling and bearing her teeth ... and wanting to knock me down.

Abbylynn was that puppy. She is a good girl now.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Always, NILIF is a good idea.

At 4 mos, she might be teething, as boxerlover suggests, because she's losing her baby teeth and starting to get her adult teeth in... so her mouth is sore. She needs a Kong, and a hard rubber bone, etc. to chew on, instead of your ankle.

Labs and Rotties are tremendously tough dogs and they play very roughly, so they don't understand it when people think that bleeding hurts 

1. Don't ever ignore a puppy when she is biting you, you have to stop it. However, you want to be careful not to pull quickly, b/c you can easily tear your skin. If you yank out a tooth in the process, the puppy won't notice 
2. After you read the Sticky: The Bite Stops Here , try the following tweaks...

I wrote this tweak previously to explain the concept of accepting the pup's apology, and trying this method for at least 3 days to get a little progress.

Some Tweaks to Bite Inhibition (to get him to stop biting when he wants to play):
1. When the pup bites, then yelp. It should sound about like what the pup does when you step on its paw... don't step on his paw for a sample . When you yelp, the pup should startle briefly and stop nipping. Praise and pet. He'll bite.
2. When he bites the second time, Yelp. When he stops, praise and pet. He'll nip again, although it may be a little gentler. ...
3. When he bites a third time, Yelp (see a pattern?). But this time, turn your back for 15 - 30 secs. If he comes around and play bows or barks, then that is an apology. This is important. Accept it, praise and pet... and cringe in expectation of the next nip...
4. When he bites the 4th time, Yelp, then leave the area, placing him in a 2 min. time-out. It is better if you can leave, rather than moving him. Then, return and interact. (He's still hungry...)
5. When he nips the fifth time, yelp, and leave the area, stopping interaction for now.

Pups need to sleep over night in order to learn their lessons. So, keep doing this for 3 days. By the third day, you should notice signficant Bite Inhibition. He may still nip, but it will be softer and he won't draw blood. Keep up the training and make sure that everyone yelps.... Very powerful method.

If you learn the technique, then you can apply the "yelp" to other circumstances, also. I believe that "yelp" is "Please don't do that, I don't like it." in dog communication. I currently use the yelp when my dog plays tug, then runs with the toy, when he fetches and keeps it out of reach or when he takes a treat too quickly....


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I t doesn't really sound aggressive- it sounds like teething, a come-on to play, and puppy mouthy stuff.

Hanksimon's method is awesome- I used it and we still have to with Bob. About every week or so he seems to 'forget' that he can't mouth all over us and grab our arms and ankles with his teeth.

You've already been given a great deal of good advice. 

I just wanted to suggest that you have tried many different things in 10 days. It usually works best if you can be consistent, and just stick with one method. I suggest Hank's advice. 

We used (and still use!) an ex-pen for those times when our dogs are getting over-stimulated and need time alone- like when Bob just can't stop being mouthy.


----------



## Kcarter (Jul 31, 2012)

titiaamor said:


> I just wanted to suggest that you have tried many different things in 10 days. It usually works best if you can be consistent, and just stick with one method. I suggest Hank's advice.
> 
> We used (and still use!) an ex-pen for those times when our dogs are getting over-stimulated and need time alone- like when Bob just can't stop being mouthy.



I haven't tried many different things in just 10 days, these are things I have been doing for the last 5 weeks while we were trying to curb her nipping when she was teething. The biting of the ankles started 10 days ago. I had friends over last night and they witnessed her coming up and biting me on my leg and continuing to go after me when I was simply standing by her on the leash. I had tried to play with her before but she wasn't interested in the toys or playing fetch. 

When we are inside there is one room she is allowed in, it's the kitchen/main living room where we always are. Her cage is in there, but it's not a big enough space to put up a "pen" for a time-out and I don't want to cage her. I want her cage to remain as a positive place. Besides, her biting has been happening more frequently when I am outside and she won't stop for minutes at time. All I can do is stay as still as possible and hold my arm out and basically peel her mouth off of me.

I have provided her with Kongs, frozen rags, hard chew toys, soft chew toys, plastic bottles, and bones. The bones are definitely the most effective to her "teething" need because she can spend hours chewing it but honestly, this does not look like teething. She doesn't seem to do this to anyone but me. I must have done something to annoy her, or piss her off. All of her toys, even her favorite one doesn't distract her from going after my legs. 

My puppy trainer doesn't have much advice, other then what I've tried. Perhaps I just need to get a dog trainer that deals with aggressive dog to give me other tools to work with.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I only thought you have tried 5 different methods in 10 days because of the wording. But even 5 methods in 5 weeks is a lot! 

Can you separate her from you in some way? I understand not wanting to use her cage for separation, but maybe you can leave the area designated for her as safe- like go to your room, or sit out on the porch, etc. We did this sometimes while teaching bite inhibition.

I get the majority of my dogs' 'attention' as well, so I understand! My husband will say things like 'She never does that with me.' :-/ And it's often true!



Kcarter said:


> My female puppy,Layla, is a Lab/ Rotti Mix and a little over 4 months old. We have her pretty well trained for a puppy, she knows sit, stay, come, down, and she loves her crate. We have been doing puppy training classes for the last 5 weeks, and are big on positive reinforcement. It is just me and my boyfriend, and because I work from home I am the one to feed her, walk her, play with her, and train her. In the last 10 days (just about the time we have started to take her on walks in the park) she has begun to nip at me more, only it seems more like biting as she goes to put her entire mouth around my ankle and arms. Her razor sharp puppy teeth are only getting sharper and I have tried everything from:
> 
> 1. Yelping and turning away to ignore her (only now I can't because the nipping hurts too much to ignore...)
> 2. Spray bottle
> ...


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

It sounds like herding behavior.


----------



## Toby_henderson (Aug 1, 2012)

My rosie was a nipper, up to approx 3 months old... I remember "growling really loud", alot!!!! Used to get her attention and my bro used it one of his pups, (mastiff x rottie), after she thought she owned the place. Im not sure if my dog took that on board or if she just grew out of it, but she did come really good. Sounds like u got a bit a challenge on your hands.


----------



## Crazy Daisy (Apr 16, 2012)

still sounds like a puppy phase. I thought we had our teething and regular puppy nipping under control a while ago, now our girl is finding new things to go after, like actually jumping into the air to nip the kids when they are swinging. that is new, she is 8 months. she took a long time, a lot of scratches and ripped shirts, and she is a good, smart dog. Just mouthy puppy. I really think you should stick it out, it will get better. Keep trying to redirect, find a toy she loves or some kind of chewie thing and wait. good luck, remember, dogs aren't magic, just like you have to tell people and children something a hundred times before they get it, the same with puppies.


----------



## volito (Oct 14, 2010)

Some great advise I will keep with the bite inhibition work and redirection to a toy. Try and read the dog before it gets aroused and tell it to get/find a toy. Off course dog has to like a game and the toy so teach fetch Tug "with the rules of game". Basically this will work if the dog really loves the game and is trying to intiate play...Sounds like yuor dog is either doing this because a few reasons "hard to tell wiithout seeing". 

Dog is either to over whelmed by his enviroment (outside stimuli) or social situation(friends company) and lets it out through nipping you, or it can be barrier fustration from leash wants to get some where and cannot, trying to initating play or somehow you reinforced this behavior "usually when dog does something with one family member and not the other" The generlizing thing with dogs there is consequences with one handler and not the other.

Training and beahvior always comes down to this we can try and figure out the WHYS but always come up with many whys so we usually think of a few and use our tool box to work on installing new behaviors or emotions.

I would keep at the bite inhibition, redirect to toy or game, NILIF "personnaly a must" , continue obedience.

How proofed is her obedience?
Ok now for the stay the only thing I would add to training in IMPULSE control! This is where you teach your dog to control its urges "and not get overwhelmed and react" We teach dog to control its arousel and urges and to sit and ask for things. There is many ways to do this with training not sure if there is a sticky "I am pretty new here " I have time to do one examle for your tool box. Sure members will add there own.

Airplane game "like mom did with spoon when we where babies. Get something your dog REALLY likes "steak, toy, treat" REALLY REALY WANTS. Hold it above your head with dog in a sit and start lowering it to the floor dog behind moves off floor raise it and wait till dog sits to lower it. Do this no matter how long it takes to get it on floor and you can release dog to get it "hope you have a release cue if not you need to WORK on more obedience". This may take a day /week or few weeks just keep at it. This gets dog to think how do i GET what I want dog says "Cool I just sit calm and I get it" .

Now use this tool everywhere "NILIF" sit at doors until released, dinner, play greets, treats this all teaches impulse control and dog learns to control it and sit and ask for things. Really works and a must for ALL dogs. Personnaly I think this is what your puppy is doing and most puppies will do until we install behaviors we want. Always reward the behaviors you want and they will repeat them . 

You mentioned a lot of aversive tools above I would just stick to -P as a consequence "taking something good away from dog/ attention,food, play" Most off the time this is enough..
Hope this makes sense and helps Happy training and keep ot FUN


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

puppies teeth twice, once when they get their milk teeth & once around 4 month or so (your pups age) when they start getting their adult teeth. she sounds like Izze (the dog in my siggy down there ------vvv) Izze was like this times TEN LOL, you should google triebbal & maybe make a flirt pole (a *tough* ball tied to a pole or in the case i used, tied to a over hanging tree limb... make sure its a sturdy one tho LOL) I used a Jolly ball, you can find them at TSC stores in the horse section, cuz they have a handle that a rope can be easily tied to it & they arent air inflated.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

branston is a 2year old rottie x mastiff. he has ALWAYS been 'difficult' but its just a case of managing the behaviour you dont want. we tried NILF and it only worked to a point. he was extremely mouthy as a pup, to the point that i think i posted on here about him being 'aggressive'. 
branston can still be 'mouthy' now but if you put your hand in his mouth there is no pressure at all. i have yet to find a command or training method that will make him do as he's told when he gets in one of his 'funny' moods. all we do is totally ignore him and as he gets no response whatsoever he stops. 
he is a very loving and loyal dog, but has moments when he listens to nothing or no one so we just ignore. hope this makes sense!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe that is the most effective and best method to use with Branston and most dogs in this situation. They want to play, you don't want to extinguish their playfulness, just the specific behavior, so you ignore the behavior...and it goes away, at least for now. 

You could also use punishment, but risk reducing play behaviors, in addition to this specific behavior ... even an air horn might be too much.

My nephew's 3 yo Staffy will bite (not a little nip) during Tug. It's not aggression, just out of control play. My nephew won't fine-tune Bite Inhibition, accepting the injury ... and not understanding why I and other people won't play with his dog... The dog will accept Bite Inhibition training readily, but I'm not around enough to make a difference.


----------

